# freaking out.



## lizmageeful

ive always been super regular in terms of my time of month, so when my period didnt come yesterday (28 days after the start of my last one, im usually like clock work), i decided to test, just to make sure it was my body getting back in the swing of things... but this happened. kinda freaking out right now. figured out that I probably ovulated right around when OH left for Basic, and you know, we were kinda... busy during that time quite a bit... I mean its SOOOO soon after Sawyer.
But looks like im coming back to you lovely ladies?
 



Attached Files:







SDC10397.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 170


----------



## jozylynn896

Omg liz.. i think the same thing is happening to me i need to test. Congrats! So happy for you :)


----------



## jesssika

Haha congrats girly! They're gonna be very close together haha! Are you happy?


----------



## lizmageeful

I mean, Im nervous. they are EXTREMELY close together. If my math is right this LO will be due in early march while Sawyer was a late march birthday. So they are going to be almost exactly a year apart. I really was just testing to put my mind at ease and, well, turns out it was probably a good thing. I got to write a very long letter to OH though and printed out that picture and stuck it in... Im not nervous about how hes gonna react, more just about actually going through another pregnancy this soon after.

In other news, a whole lot of unlady-like words have been flying out of my mouth all day in regards to this, even though I know its a blessing.


----------



## MummyMana

Omg congratulations :D your gonna have the age gap that I've always wanted but can't afford :L


----------



## justhoping

not busting bubbles but you need a doctor to confirm as it can take a good 10 weeks for you hcg to come down after being pregnant....

i hope whatever the outcome its a good one :)


----------



## AP

It's likely you are pregnant hun - you say you had a period before.
It can take up to 10 weeks, but for most of us its a lot less.


----------



## lizmageeful

Yeah im definitely going to go to a doctor to confirm, but still... looking fairly likely. 

Also, @MummyMana, dont worry, I probably wont be able to afford it either. Were going to be scraping by.


----------



## MummyMana

I'm sure you'll find a way :) we can't really afford the one at the moment but we're managing :) I couldn't justify ttc though on the budget we have :L


----------



## jozylynn896

I think i may be pregs again too. If i was my lo would be born before Noahs 1st birthday. Uh oh. Lol. 
I'm happy for you though, what do you want Sawyer to have? A sister or a brother? :)


----------



## justhoping

sorry somehow skipped she had a cycle :(


----------



## ClairAye

:hugs:
I was shocked enough with an 11 month old! It must be so scary! I know people with LO's a year apart, some single mums, so it's not impossible! I hope your OH can write back soon and reacts well! :flow:

P.s. From the other posts was it definitely a period you had? I had on/off PP bleeding for 10 weeks, obviously you know you body but it's just a thought :flower:


----------



## lizmageeful

Im fairly sure it was a period. I kind of want her to have a brother because we thought she was a boy to begin with! I want my boy!


----------



## MummyMana

Would you give him the name Sawyer was gonna have when she was supposed to be a boy?


----------



## lizmageeful

Ive thought about it. If he is a he and he is a Dash, he will be Dash. Idk. TBH, havent really thought about it that much yet. Still in shock.


----------



## jozylynn896

Aw i love dash. :) 
Hope they get it right this time! Hehe.


----------



## kailynn

Wow! Congratulations! I am all for having children close it age. You are truly blessed, though I'm sure it's very nerve wracking at the moment.


----------



## lizmageeful

I went to my OBGYN yesterday to get checked out to officially confirm my pregnancy and apparently my hCg levels were really high. Im super nervous cause i know that can be a sign of twins and i know i probably really cant afford twins... Im going in next thursday for an ultrasound to see if they see two babies. :/ I know its a blessing and stuff, but that doesnt mean im not freaking the heck out about finances...


----------



## MummyMana

I'm sure you'll find a way to cope if it is twins :)


----------



## jozylynn896

My sister had a daughter, then got pregnant one month pp with twin boys! I know it was hard for her but she is so strong. Shes 19 and her and her OH have their own home and she's a stay- at- home mom. :)


----------



## mstennischick

oh honey! twins would be amazing. you need to try to find a full time job asap with insurance. most full time jobs, besides the minimum wage paying ones, have insurance. u can get one in an office like as a receptionist or something and also, you could apply to medicare! i got medicaid for insurance reasons but medicare will send u monthly checks not only for doctors appointments but for food and rent as well.


----------



## skyesmom

congrats! and maybe twins on top of all? wow girl! no wonder you're in shock!! but it's such a terrific news! congrats indeed!


----------



## lizmageeful

mstennischick said:


> oh honey! twins would be amazing. you need to try to find a full time job asap with insurance. most full time jobs, besides the minimum wage paying ones, have insurance. u can get one in an office like as a receptionist or something and also, you could apply to medicare! i got medicaid for insurance reasons but medicare will send u monthly checks not only for doctors appointments but for food and rent as well.

Yeah i currently am working part time and OH is at basic (we get family insurance cause were married because of his army status) , but im looking for a full time job currently.


----------



## ClairAye

Don't worry, lots of people have crazy high levels and only one baby cooking :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I would put off on looking for a full time job, as once your DH is done with training, you will be posing to, more then likely a different state or country. Tricare will cover your medical expenses in full once he's done with training (I believe). Buttttt, congrats again sweety! :)


----------



## hapygrl78

xforuiholdonx said:


> I would put off on looking for a full time job, as once your DH is done with training, you will be posing to, more then likely a different state or country. Tricare will cover your medical expenses in full once he's done with training (I believe). Buttttt, congrats again sweety! :)

She is right. TRICARE will take care of it all. if he is active duty


----------



## 17pregnant

I just saw this! WOW congrats hun, what a lovely age gap youll be having :)


----------



## bbygurl719

What time is ur ultrasound?


----------



## jozylynn896

Let us know :)


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations. :flower:


----------



## o.o

Oh wow congrats!! Such a nice age gap!
Hope everything went well :flower:


----------



## lizmageeful

babies 2+3.:baby::baby:

i kinda knew it was coming, still in a state of complete shock.:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







2+3.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 78


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations.


----------



## bbygurl719

I think u will love the age gap too my girls are 13 months and 3 days apart and I love every minute of it.


----------



## Caitie44

Oh wow! Congratulations!

Things are probably very scary right now, but I'm sure everything will work out for you. :flower:


----------



## o.o

I'm so happy for you! Things are going to get easier with time though! 
Congrats again on twins!


----------



## MommyGrim

Oh wow, congrats on twins! Come join us in the Multiple's section! They've helped me loads after I found out about our two! Do you think your husband's gotten your letter yet?


----------



## lizmageeful

he has and ive gotten a response, but i didnt mention twins and didnt want to until i knew for sure. letter was put in the mail today.


----------



## MommyGrim

:hugs: I hope you're doing ok. Me and OH were in complete shock after we found out (I had to go to the ER because I was so sick and they did an U/S since I hadn't had one and found two babies) After the shock was panic, taking care of three kids, paying for them (OH lost his job right after we found out about the pregnancy) and just everything, but it does get better! The shock and panic wore off (well...kind of :haha:) and now we're over the moon!


----------



## lizmageeful

Im extremely nervous and extremely happy all at the same time! like, i know im blessed to have them, but im still nervous as allllll heck. I can barely handle one!

Also, i just sobbed for 20 minutes about how they dont make the ticker i like for babies in twins.


----------



## MommyGrim

Yea...the tickers are definitely not as versatile as one baby :haha:


----------



## MummyMana

Omg congratulations! :D it was obviously meant to be :)


----------



## jozylynn896

Oh wow! Congratulations! I recently had a pregnancy scare and as I walked in the clinic I thought "God please let me be pregnant with twins!" Haha. They both have heart beats and they're both developing though right? That's all that matters. :) just keep your head up! Focus on the good. Like pretty soon you'll have two little additions to your family! Sounds like a dream although right now I bet it feels like a nightmare. Just take things easy amd enjoy, not everyone has such a beautiful opportunity to have twins! Congrats again. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

I know ur probably really scared. But I had said my girls are 13 months and 3 days apart. My second may have not been twins but just seeing my two girls interact with each other is amazing and makes my day. Even on the hardest days. It will b hard and it will be hard being pregnant with a baby/toddler but in no time u will get into ur groove. I actually love this age gap so much that I'm going to do it again lol. When we have our next one in four years we will b having them close again.


----------



## palacemommy

https://twinpossible.com/finding-the-right-doctor-when-pregnant-with-twins-higher-order-multiples

?????????????? ^ check out the link.
uncanny


----------



## YoungMummy18

palacemommy said:


> https://twinpossible.com/finding-the-right-doctor-when-pregnant-with-twins-higher-order-multiples
> 
> ?????????????? ^ check out the link.
> uncanny



Wow. That does look uncanny???????

Strange.


----------



## ashiozz

isn't that somethin'? 0.o


----------



## babybutton

Mmm... That's more than uncanny! That's exactly the same picture :/


----------



## beckyjoy4405

Hmmmm :-/ 

Do you have an ultrasound photo with your name? Or atleast that shows the date?


----------



## Dk1234

Omg they stole your ultrasound pic


----------



## palacemommy

Dk1234 said:


> Omg they stole your ultrasound pic

they went into the future and stole it in 2012!


----------



## beanzz

Dk1234 said:


> Omg they stole your ultrasound pic

They stole it in 2012 :O they can time travel too!


----------



## beanzz

Looool :haha:


----------



## ashiozz

*le gasp* the plot thickens.

Or this is the longest pregnancy and slowest progressing I've ever seen.


----------



## beckyjoy4405

Why would someone make up that they are pregnant? So was the plan to then make up a miscarriage??? That is sick and so disrespectful to those with actual angel babies :(


----------



## YoungMummy18

Dum dum dum dum!!!!!


----------



## ashiozz

Or use fake photos of twins? Maybe only one would die?! 

Or maybe she'd just fall off of bnb when they were due or something.


----------



## Dk1234

There are some crazies out there


----------



## ashiozz

This is MIGHTY ironic too https://optimistic-realism.blogspot.com/2010/05/pregnancy-tests.html


so basically, Its all def a lie.


----------



## x__amour

I would report it to admin and let it be.


----------



## ClairAye

x__amour said:


> I would report it to admin and let it be.

It was me who noticed, so I already have :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Thread closed and will be reviewed by admin.

I know you mean well girls but it is much better and more helpful to us if you report such worries, there should never be calling out on the forum, no matter how sure you are. Just press report or contact any of the admin or mods individually if you prefer.


----------



## Vickie

And once you DO report/PM us please give us a chance to act on it! We all do this voluntarily and do have families/jobs/responsibilities outside of the forum. 

Calling people out on the forum can cause hurt feelings in instances of it being wrong (and there have been MANY such instances). And it also impedes us in our jobs as information can be removed before we have time to review it. Please in the future do as Tasha asked above and immediately report any concerns to a member of the team so that we can look at it (which I do know a few of you did on this thread and we really appreciate it but many did not).


----------

